# M & P vs P345



## ccm (Nov 11, 2008)

I am looking at two new pistols and would like your opinion. First is a Smith & Wesson M & P and the second is a Ruger P345.

Gun will be used for casual range use and to carry in the truck. Will not be used for carrying on my person.

Would the Ruger P95 be the same basic gun as the P345 except for the caliber?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Linux3 (Nov 14, 2008)

ccm said:


> I am looking at two new pistols and would like your opinion. First is a Smith & Wesson M & P and the second is a Ruger P345.
> 
> Gun will be used for casual range use and to carry in the truck. Will not be used for carrying on my person.
> 
> ...


I had a Ruger P345 which I traded for Kahr KP45. Even after 400 rounds or so the Ruger was very very fussy about keeping the feeded slide polished and it liked to be kept well oiled.
I don't want to start a flame war here. I'm sure the Ruger has lots of fans and the Kahr has gotten it's share of bad reviews, however I also own a PM9 and like them both.
My nightstand choice is a S&W Model 64. I don't like leaving clips loaded and sitting for a long time. I think it weakens the spring but a wheel gun is perfect for casual use. IMHO.


----------



## coondog1069 (Dec 11, 2008)

I own a S&W M&P 9L. I love it! I don't consider myself an "expert" on any gun, but the 9L shoots great. My wife and son shoot it on a regular basis. I don't think you could go wrong, plus right now you can get either 2 mags or $50 back!
Wayne


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

I guess that you would have to first clarify what size and caliber M&P you are thinking about. The Ruger P345 is a compact .45 pistol. The M&P comes is different sizes and calibers. They will naturally react differently in your hands.


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

I also had a P345 that I traded for a Kahr CW45. The Ruger was an excellent pistol, but I wanted something smaller and lighter in .45 to carry. I had no problems at all with it and it fed FMJ and HPs equally well. Never had a failure of any kind. I would not hesitate to buy another. Can't comment on the S&W since I have never owned or fired one.


----------

